# event id 5719 netlogon



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a Windows 2003 network with 40 Windows XP workstations. on some workstations in the Event Viewer always get the messages in the morning when users turn on your computer

```
Event Type:    Error
Event Source:    W32Time
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    29
Date:        3.12.2009
Time:        6:51:41
User:        N/A
Computer:    workstation
Description:
The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one or more time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible.  No attempt to contact a source will be made for 15 minutes. NtpClient has no source of accurate time. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:    Warning
Event Source:    W32Time
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    14
Date:        3.12.2009
Time:        6:51:41
User:        N/A
Computer:    workstation
Description:
The time provider NtpClient was unable to find a domain controller to use as a time source. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:    Error
Event Source:    NETLOGON
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    5719
Date:        3.12.2009
Time:        6:51:37
User:        N/A
Computer:    workstation
Description:
No Domain Controller is available for domain SOPETROVAC due to the following: 
There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request. . 
Make sure that the computer is connected to the network and try again. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 5e 00 00 c0               ^..À
```
on a workstation issue, so I decided that I installed new drivers for a network card. However, the other computers I tried with new drivers, then

```
One possible cause of this error is that you have run out of buffer space in the NetBT datagram buffer. To resolve this problem, increase the  MaxDgramBuffering value from 128 KB to 256 KB. Run Regedt32.exe, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters.On the Edit menu, click Add Value, and then add the following information:
Value Name: MaxDgramBuffering
Data Type: REG_DWORD
Value: 0x40000 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netlogon\Parameters
Value Name: ExpectedDialupDelay
Data Type: Reg_Dword
Data Value is in seconds (default = 0)
Data Range is between 0 and 600 seconds (10 minutes)
```
but the problem is not solved. on these workstations yet, when morning users come to work in the Event Viewer appears this message

I ask you whether you could give me some instructions?
Thanks


----------

